# Food that slows you down?



## 21705 (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't have diarreha or constipation right now, but still I have to run to the toilet about 10 times a day which is really frustrating. What is there that you can eat to hopefully decrease the times you have to visit the toilet...whiout making you constipated?


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Sometimes I find that simple foods like toast or noodles slow everything down, but don't usually constipate. Good luck!


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am looking for information on Mangosteen juice. It is supposed to flush out the toxins.Does anyone have any info on thisThanksKAren


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

You might try adding more fiber to your diet. That might help some. Also, caramels tend to sort of plug me up.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Banana's supposidly have some sort of chemical in them that "slow things down". I know I personally stay away from them for that reason.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi there!I was doing some research for a friend on this site and saw your post about mangosteen. Did you ever find the information that you were looking for? If not, and you still want info, let me know and I can provide you with some! Thanks!


----------

